# Bionic Stock 902 Flash Failure



## kagebaka (Dec 17, 2011)

The phone is Stock 902 out of the box. I tried using Motofail to root and R3l3A53DRoot but I keep going Flash Failure in AP Mode. I can't get the phone to be recognized using RSD Lite. I have all the right drivers from previous tutorials. The phone will go straight to AP Mode if restarted with Flash Failure showing. Any idea's on how I can fix this? I've read that if I can succesfully flash something this problem will be fixed but I can't flash anything.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

It restarts into fastboot with the failure message no matter what? After a battery pull or adb reboot bootloader?

Tapped on my Bionic running KIN3TX.


----------



## kagebaka (Dec 17, 2011)

it restarts into AP Mode Flash Failure. I have to pull the battery hold down the volume buttons and turn on to do a Normal Boot. If the battery is drained, I have to hold down the volume button and plug the charger in to do a Normal Boot.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Try the 902 fxz? That's what id do considering you are on a stock phone

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kagebaka (Dec 17, 2011)

I ran the 902 Bionic Path-Saver and did option 2. First time I ran it I had the Flash Failure. I let it sit for a little bit b/c it was still trying on it's own and the Flash Failure disappeared. I ran 902 Bionic Path-Saver a second time and did option 2 again just to make sure it worked. The phone flashed and rebooted without problems. I used Motofail and rooted stock 902. Thanks for the suggestions. Hope this will help someone else.


----------

